
Walking backwards can boost your short-term memory, study suggests - SQL2219
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-6398085/Walking-backwards-boost-short-term-memory.html
======
_Schizotypy
Great, a popular article about "research" that doesn't link to the study
itself. Wonderful, we should just totally believe what this person says.

